# Pet/ct



## pattilef@yahoo.com (Apr 28, 2010)

When billing CPT 78815 PET/CT Scan skull to mid-thigh is it appropriate to also bill 71260 CT Chest, 74160 CT Abd and  72193 - CT Pelvis on the same claim. 

The doctor's orders are only for the PET/CT (78815).  Why are the other CT scans be needed?


----------



## cjacobs (Nov 1, 2012)

I know my office bill for CT chest, abdomen, and/or pelvis that are done with a PET scan.  You would need to apply a 59 modifier on the CTs that are performed the same day as a PET scan.  In saying this we do have orders for the CTs.  I have never billed for a CT that was done with no order.  CTs are not always performed PET scans.  I hope this help.


----------



## mbgg (Nov 1, 2012)

If the Ct's were seperate, diagnostic scans then you would bill for them. If the CT's were just the ct part of the PET/CT and only done for attenuation then you would not bill seperately for them


----------

